

You’ve got an idea for a startup, now what? Seven actions to create momentum - sgignoux
http://www.ideastostartups.com/entrepreneurship/you%E2%80%99ve-got-an-idea-for-a-startup-now-what-seven-actions-that-will-create-momentum/

======
bpeters
Build and ship code. Get feedback, build and ship code. Rinse and repeat until
something sticks.

Any time spent reviewing your idea and building even a one page "Business
Model Canvas" is time wasted. Most likely the idea you initially had will not
be the one that ends up working out for yea.

I feel like this article is a list of best practices for pretending to be an
entrepreneur.

I like this as an alternative, "You've got an idea for a startup, now what?
JUST DO IT!"

~~~
ammmir
amen. it's far too easy to get stuck in a rut of just building and not
shipping and getting feedback.

this happened to me recently. i kept wanting to add one more little feature
and improve efficiency, but all that time could have been used in gathering
user feedback. personally, my problem is that i've been trying to build too
much at once, which makes the build-and-ship cycle awfully long.

but some days, i love seeing posts like these to remind me of how important it
is to avoid obsessing about efficiency or features without adequate feedback.
negative feedback is better than none!

~~~
sgignoux
I still think that some thinking and planning are important, but I agree
definitely that speed of implementation is a critical success factor for
startup. The shorter your build-and-ship cycle is, the more feedback you can
get. In the worst case, if you build something that is not as useful as you
expected or that has a negative impact, you didn't waste a lot of time before
correcting your trajectory.

------
wushupork
I'm not sure I would have bought into Twitter's pitch - a social network that
only has the facebook status update, or say what you are doing to all the
world in 140 characters or less. I just wouldnt see the possibilities until I
started using it and having other people use it. Same goes with Foursquare. I
didn't get it until one day a friend of mine stopped by the cafe I checked in,
because he was 15 minutes away.

